# General > General >  Psychic - Reay

## champagnebaby

I've been told there's a psychic at Reay that does readings.  Just wondering if anyone's been to her or has contact details?  

I've been to Christine at John O Groats before but fancy going to someone different for a change.  Any other recommendations gratefully received.... :Wink:

----------


## redeyedtreefrog

Just take the cash and invest in unicorn meat.

----------


## Fran

Ros in Reay is very good, i have seen her many times

----------


## Cupcake

> I've been told there's a psychic at Reay that does readings. Just wondering if anyone's been to her or has contact details? 
> 
> I've been to Christine at John O Groats before but fancy going to someone different for a change. Any other recommendations gratefully received....


Cum till ma house and i'll tell u whats in store for ur future.... Will do it for a small fee...!! ::  ::

----------


## Rictina

Sounds cool to me, thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## transit

been to see her before  to be honest didnt think much of the reading! but thats just my opinion! christine seems like a far better choice  :Wink:

----------


## unicorn

> Just take the cash and invest in unicorn meat.


 Oi  ::  what did I ever do to you  ::

----------


## laguna2

Don't know about the lady in Reay, but went to John O'Groats and everything she said was tosh.  Got my past completely wrong ... and still waiting for her predidtion for future to happen.  Amongst other things she told me I would remain in Caithness for the rest of my life - wrong!

If you want to believe, fair enough, but for me a total waste of money.

----------


## Rheghead

I've been to a few psychics in Reay and they've all been pretty disappointing.  My OH does palms and she so far has been able to come up with the goods.

----------


## Invisible

> I've been told there's a psychic at Reay that does readings.  Just wondering if anyone's been to her or has contact details?  
> 
> I've been to Christine at John O Groats before but fancy going to someone different for a change.  Any other recommendations gratefully received....


If she's any good she should be able to sense you want her number

----------


## champagnebaby

> Cum till ma house and i'll tell u whats in store for ur future.... Will do it for a small fee...!!


Haha Cupcake!  Would a few bottles of Blue WKD be the fee??? :: 

I had a couple of good readings from Christine but the last time i went i didnt think it was that good, she mentioned i'd be moving to New Zealand then i spoke to a coule of other people she's also said that too.....

I got a number for Ros at Reay so maybe i'll give her a ring......

----------


## crayola

It's going slightly off topic, but has anyone seen this psychic?



I saw a poster advertising him yesterday and I wondered about going.

----------


## youwhat?

> Ros in Reay is very good, i have seen her many times


 
Here you go again promoting a charlatan.

----------


## scorrie

> It's going slightly off topic, but has anyone seen this psychic?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a poster advertising him yesterday and I wondered about going.


Not my field, yet I note that after you type the words "Joe Power" into Google, it is not long before the phrase "Joe Power fraud" is suggested by the search engine. Ominous perhaps?

----------


## trix

> Here you go again promoting a charlatan.


ye seem til hev a rite pick on fran sometimes  ::

----------


## icekah

hey has anyone got the number for the woman in watten that does readings

----------


## youwhat?

> ye seem til hev a rite pick on fran sometimes


 
Merely stating facts.This"medium" has had no formal development programme through either the S.N.U or the S.A.G.B.Therefore she takes monies under false pretences.No-one should promote such a person.

----------


## trix

> Merely stating facts.This"medium" has had no formal development programme through either the S.N.U or the S.A.G.B.Therefore she takes monies under false pretences.No-one should promote such a person.


everyone is intitled til their opinion. nothin stopin ye fie voicin yers...but leave frans name oot o'ed.

more than one way til skin a cat...!

----------


## crayola

> Merely stating facts.This"medium" has had no formal development programme through either the S.N.U or the S.A.G.B.Therefore she takes monies under false pretences.No-one should promote such a person.


They'd be better coming to me. I've been trained and certified by the world-leading Standing Committee of Authorised Mediums.  :Smile:

----------


## youwhat?

> everyone is intitled til their opinion. nothin stopin ye fie voicin yers...but leave frans name oot o'ed.
> 
> more than one way til skin a cat...!


Fran's name cannot be left out of it as long as she promotes this person.If her name is to be left out of it then she must no longer do this.

----------


## Liz

Fran was only giving a recommendation based on personal experience which she is perfectly entitled to do without you having a go at her!!

----------


## trix

> Fran's name cannot be left out of it as long as she promotes this person.If her name is to be left out of it then she must no longer do this.


ye ken fit ye are? ye are nothin but a BULLY. 

bullies make ma blood boil!!  :: 

'e only reason that ye hev a pick on fran is cause ye'v upset her before in relation til 'iss subject. 
fran, bein o' a more, shall we say......'gentle natured' person an' may be easily hurt an less lekly til stick up for hersel. she may even take yer comments personally, but ye ken 'at fine. 

ye should try pickin on me sometime...i wid wipe 'e floor wi' ye - shmuck  ::

----------


## katarina

> I've been to a few psychics in Reay and they've all been pretty disappointing.  My OH does palms and she so far has been able to come up with the goods.


you mean there are lots of psychics in reay?  and your OH is good with her palms? too much information!   Can she read them too?

----------


## teenybash

> If her name is to be left out of it then she must no longer do this.


Exactly who are you to tell anyone what to do or not do. If Fran or anyone else wants to speak of their experience, whatever it may be, does not give you the right to tell them if they should share this or not.

----------


## Buttercup

Definately would *not* recommend Ros. Three of us saw her and *not one single thing she said to any of us was true*. Obviously tried to cold read us and got it completely wrong. Just a waste of money, better to pay the extra for Christine at Groats, whom I would recommend. As for the lady in Watten ~ forget it.

----------


## Dadie

If someone sees and likes a psychic, who is it for us to say if they are any good or not?
The things they "see" are in the future.
I dont think there is a one size fits all in these realms.
Some go for serious readings, others just for fun and others as sceptics ...
As long as the person going thinks they have had their £s worth who cares!

----------


## Buttercup

> If someone sees and likes a psychic, who is it for us to say if they are any good or not?
> The things they "see" are in the future.
> I dont think there is a one size fits all in these realms.
> Some go for serious readings, others just for fun and others as sceptics ...
> As long as the person going thinks they have had their £s worth who cares!


Ros didn't mention anything about the future. It was all "people/spirits coming through" from the past.

----------


## Dadie

Ok buttercup ros didnt "do" it for you but might "do it" for others...
Open mind and all that!
Different people need/want different things!
The lady in Watten did a reading for us 10 years ago and only now are some of the things that we laughed about coming true!

----------


## Buttercup

> Ok buttercup ros didnt "do" it for you but might "do it" for others...
> Open mind and all that!
> Different people need/want different things!


No she didn't "do it" for us and may well "do it" for others but I was posting a reply to the OP and giving a personal opinion.

----------


## champagnebaby

Thanks for the opinions guys, think i'll give her a phone anyway and make an appointment.  A few other ppl have PM'd me for her number so it'll be interesting to see if they reply with their opinions once they've been  :Grin:

----------


## Buttercup

Wish you luck champagnebaby. :Smile:

----------


## youwhat?

[quote=trix;754596]ye ken fit ye are? ye are nothin but a BULLY. 

If you are certain I am guilty of "bullying" then by all means report me to the moderators and let them decide.

Fran has neglected to point out that she is a friend of the Reay "psychic",which means she cannot give an unbiased opinion on her "abilities".

Once again I will say that no-one should promote someone who claims to be something that they are clearly not.Espescially if they have no accreditation to a reputable organisation.

----------


## MRdeathcreeper

> It's going slightly off topic, but has anyone seen this psychic?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a poster advertising him yesterday and I wondered about going.



I'm sure that's the guy Derren Brown did a tv program about. He seemed a complete fake on the program. He fished for information and when he got shown the footage back and was questioned about it he went off in a huff and refused to be filmed anymore.
Check out the program before you pay money to go and see him!

----------


## trix

> If you are certain I am guilty of "bullying" then by all means report me to the moderators and let them decide.


i da need til report ye til 'e mods, could sort ye oot masel in 2 seconds flat! 

id eit ye for breakfast... :: 

if there is one thing i cana abide.....its a BULLY.

----------


## ducati

> i da need til report ye til 'e mods, could sort ye oot masel in 2 seconds flat! 
> 
> id eit ye for breakfast...
> 
> if there is one thing i cana abide.....its a BULLY.


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## youwhat?

> i da need til report ye til 'e mods, could sort ye oot masel in 2 seconds flat! 
> 
> id eit ye for breakfast...
> 
> if there is one thing i cana abide.....its a BULLY.


 
_But you must report me,after all you've accused me of bullying.Perhaps you won't because you fear the moderators will reject your allegation._

_You're doing a very poor job of sorting me out.Your posts could give me cause to report you._

_Did you say you'd eat me for breakfast?No chance of that_ 

_P.s How's your little "coven" getting along?_

----------


## sms

We had Ros from Reay round at our house to do a cleansing after some serious spiritual activity. She was shockingly accurate at what she said about what was going on in our house. She was a very nice person and we know by the information that she told us that she is genuine. Also she didnt charge for the cleansing, only travelling expenses. Would recommend her if anybody else is experiencing Spiritual/poltergeist activity within their home.

----------


## scorrie

> We had Ros from Reay round at our house to do a cleansing after some serious spiritual activity.




A heavy night right enough!!

----------


## pinkandglittery2

> Not my field, yet I note that after you type the words "Joe Power" into Google, it is not long before the phrase "Joe Power fraud" is suggested by the search engine. Ominous perhaps?


I saw a documentary about this guy, he was set up by derren brown if i remember right, and he was a total fraud.

----------


## trix

> _But you must report me_


here ye go again....tellin people what they hev til do, or no do  :: 

fran's bin usin' 'iss org for over 7 years. she is weel respected, wi' almost 3 an a half thousand posts. 

ye'v been here one year. ye hev 26 posts an kwite frankly...yer a pain in 'e erse. 

ivry one o' yer posts (bar 2) hev included derogatory comments regardin 'e spiritualist organisation. as long as ye'v bin here, all ye'v used 'iss org for, is til put 'e spiritualists doon. ye make no contribution til any ither thried, which is yer right o' course but as soon as 'iss topic comes up, yer oot lek 'e chack russell.

we get that ye da lek them, we really do.....but we da really care 'at much. 

we care aboot different opinions, we care aboot peoples experiences in relation til 'e thried. we care aboot freedom o' speech withoot some tosser tryin til make things personal. an also, we care aboot fran.

from all o' 'e above, i can conclude that ye are no only a bully...but ye are also a troll  :: 

anymore crap fie ye an 'e mods will be puttin ye off. yer sorts isna welcome here. nothin wrong wi' a healthy debate but yer too heavy man, ye really think that we care aboot yer opinion so much, that wur goin til change wurs til match yers. ye da even hev a personality on here, yer a nobody.

get over yersel  ::

----------


## crayola

> Originally Posted by trix
> 
> 
> ye ken fit ye are? ye are nothin but a BULLY.
> 
> 
> If you are certain I am guilty of "bullying" then by all means report me to the moderators and let them decide.
> 
> Fran has neglected to point out that she is a friend of the Reay "psychic",which means she cannot give an unbiased opinion on her "abilities".
> ...


You know what sweetie? Trix is right.

I am certified by the Standing Committee of Authorised Mediums and I would like to know which organisation has accredited you to asseverate licentiously in a public place. You are I suspect totally unlicensed in the art of spiritualism.  ::

----------


## golach

> anymore crap fie ye an 'e mods will be puttin ye off. yer sorts isna welcome here. nothin wrong wi' a healthy debate but yer too heavy man, ye really think that we care aboot yer opinion so much, that wur goin til change wurs til match yers. ye da even hev a personality on here, yer a nobody.


I do not agree with youwhat's method of critising Fran, but who are you to threaten him with the Mods? Are you a Mod? 
I too think the whole physic thing is a load of bunkum, and these so called second sighted charlatans are ripping gulable females off, this is meant as healthy debate, so please do not threaten me, with the mods.

----------


## trix

> I do not agree with youwhat's method of critising Fran, but who are you to threaten him with the Mods? Are you a Mod? 
> I too think the whole physic thing is a load of bunkum, and these so called second sighted charlatans are ripping gulable females off, this is meant as healthy debate, so please do not threaten me, with the mods.


i aways crack a smile when ye speak directly til me golach  ::

----------


## crayola

> i aways crack a smile when ye speak directly til me golach


I think goly has a soft spot for you trix.  :Wink:

----------


## trix

> I think goly has a soft spot for you trix.


no crayola.....he really, really disna  :: 

if there is one person he cana be doin wi' on here....its me. 

but....i choost, cana help but lek 'e guy  ::

----------


## golach

> I think goly has a soft spot for you trix.


Wrong once more Cray', I am fed up, not hard up  ::

----------


## trix

it disna bother me that ye da lek me, golach. 

almost none o' ma 'clique' hev a guid word til say aboot ye, but av always bin a champion for 'e underdog.

i think i choost lek ye cause yer auld...i really lek auld people.

----------


## teenybash

Been reading through this thread and find it so interesting...the criticising of individuals not so good, but I am fascinated to learn that you have to be registered etc to practice as a medium....I never knew this.
Seems too that you can be taught or trained etc. when did all these formalities come about and where is the recognized college or teaching centre and who are the mortals than judge and decide on passing out the certificates and where do they aquire qualifications????
I would love to do a course on reading tea leaves and maybe crystal ball or scrying, dowsing etc...... :Smile:

----------


## crayola

> Wrong once more Cray', I am fed up, not hard up


You can't fool me goly. Auntie crayola is psychic like that.  :Wink:

----------


## Corrie 3

> You can't fool me goly. Auntie crayola is psychic like that.


Can you give me next weeks lottery numbers then Cray? 
It always amazes me, all the psychics that claim to be good should be millionaires by now, how hard is it for them to see 6 numbers every week??

 :Wink:  ::

----------


## onecalledk

> I would love to do a course on reading tea leaves and maybe crystal ball or scrying, dowsing etc......


there are plenty of courses that can teach you how to dowse, its a skill that anyone can learn and can be used for many different things..... 

K

----------


## Fran

Oh dear od dear oh dear.
And all because someone asked for the contact details of the physic in Reay, which I gave.
Would like to add that I havent seen or heard from the reay physic for well over a year. She does have a website which people could get her details from.

----------


## crayola

> Can you give me next weeks lottery numbers then Cray? 
> It always amazes me, all the psychics that claim to be good should be millionaires by now, how hard is it for them to see 6 numbers every week??


I read people's minds, trying to read the future of a box full of balls is like scrying over spilt milk.  :Frown:

----------


## Margaret M.

> no crayola.....he really, really disna 
> 
> if there is one person he cana be doin wi' on here....its me.


I'm guessing that Golach has never met you, Trix, because I cannot imagine anyone not liking a lovely, unpretentious lassie who is as lovely on the inside as on the outside.

----------


## golach

> I'm guessing that Golach has never met you, Trix, because I cannot imagine anyone not liking a lovely, unpretentious lassie who is as lovely on the inside as on the outside.


Please do not presume to tell me who I would or should like.

Yes I have never met the woman, I do not wish to, I neither like nor dislike her. but I do disagree with many of her posts, especially the ones where she threatened another orger.

END OF!!!!!!

----------


## scorrie

> I'm guessing that Golach has never met you, Trix, because I cannot imagine anyone not liking a lovely, unpretentious lassie who is as lovely on the inside as on the outside.


I suppose we all have our opinions on what is "Lovely" :-

"ye'v been here one year. ye hev 26 posts an kwite frankly...yer a pain in 'e erse." 

"we care aboot freedom o' speech withoot some tosser tryin til make things personal."

----------


## Margaret M.

> Please do not presume to tell me who I would or should like.


  Golach, youre the one being presumptuous  my comment was directed to Trix.

----------


## Margaret M.

> I suppose we all have our opinions on what is "Lovely" :-
> 
> "ye'v been here one year. ye hev 26 posts an kwite frankly...yer a pain in 'e erse." 
> 
> "we care aboot freedom o' speech withoot some tosser tryin til make things personal."



Being lovely does not mean she cannot gie as good as she gets.   :Grin:

----------


## youwhat?

> here ye go again....tellin people what they hev til do, or no do 
> 
> fran's bin usin' 'iss org for over 7 years. she is weel respected, wi' almost 3 an a half thousand posts. 
> 
> ye'v been here one year. ye hev 26 posts an kwite frankly...yer a pain in 'e erse. 
> 
> ivry one o' yer posts (bar 2) hev included derogatory comments regardin 'e spiritualist organisation. as long as ye'v bin here, all ye'v used 'iss org for, is til put 'e spiritualists doon. ye make no contribution til any ither thried, which is yer right o' course but as soon as 'iss topic comes up, yer oot lek 'e chack russell.
> 
> we get that ye da lek them, we really do.....but we da really care 'at much. 
> ...


 
Yes,I have only been an "orger" for a year or so,but what of it?It is also irrelevant how many posts I have made in that time.I rarely look at the "org" and when I do I find that the vast majority of the topics are not of interest to me and so there is no need for me to post.(Incidentally I was told about this thread by a colleague).
In previous posts on the subject of the Caithness Spiritual Centre and the Reay psychic I have never made derogatory remarks.I have stated facts and asked pertinent questions,as have many others.
And it is to be pointed out that the Reay "psychic" has never come forward to prove her credentials.Any genuine medium would have no qualms about making their relevant qualifications and accreditation known the moment anyone questioned their authenticity.
I have absolutely no objections to people who are spiritual healers or mediums as long as they hold the required accreditation.This serves as a reassurance to the members of the public who ask for their services.
*What I do object to is anyone who claims to be something that they're not and who take public monies for it,(even if it's only travelling expenses).*
I note that you again threaten me with the moderators.I'm sure by now they're aware of this thread and given that I've been able to reply to your abusive and offensive post it appears they haven't banned me.
*If anyone should be should be reported to the moderators it is you.*
*Given the offensive and abusive language you have used then "a lovely,unpretentious lassie,who is as lovely on the inside as on the outside" you most definitely are not.*

----------


## youwhat?

You are I suspect totally unlicensed in the art of spiritualism.  :: [/quote]

For the moment,though I am progressing well along that path with the S.N.U.  :: 

P.S I recently spoke to a guy from Caithness who is also a developing medium.He sat with two ladies here (under supervision) and these ladies told me they were very impressed with him.He's also training as a spiritual healer.

----------


## trix

> *If anyone should be should be reported to the moderators it is*
> *you.*
> 
> I'm sure by now they're aware of this thread and given that I've been able to reply to your abusive and offensive post it appears they haven't banned me.


nor me...... :: 




> *"a lovely,unpretentious lassie,who is as lovely on the inside as on the outside" you most definitely are not.*


i am, actually a really nice person....an if it wis ye in frans situation, id hev yer back covered  :Wink:

----------


## Aaldtimer

..."And it is to be pointed out that the Reay "psychic" has never come forward to prove her credentials.Any genuine medium would have no qualms about making their relevant qualifications and accreditation known the moment anyone questioned their authenticity."...

Has it ever occured to "you what" that the person involved may not be "webbed up" and knows nothing about the discussion going on here? ::

----------


## teenybash

http://www.caithnessspiritualcentre....?pageid=212443

----------


## scorrie

> Being lovely does not mean she cannot gie as good as she gets.


That brings us onto what one classes as "good", particularly when one has not been "getting" any from the person taking the flak to begin with.

----------


## floyed

I am going to see her Monday night so will let you's know how i get on :Grin:

----------


## champagnebaby

Look forward to hearing how you get on Floyed, that was my original question after all  ::

----------


## crayola

> Originally Posted by crayola
> 
> 
> You are I suspect totally unlicensed in the art of spiritualism. 
> 
> 
> For the moment,though I am progressing well along that path with the S.N.U. 
> 
> P.S I recently spoke to a guy from Caithness who is also a developing medium.He sat with two ladies here (under supervision) and these ladies told me they were very impressed with him.He's also training as a spiritual healer.


Well that's good to hear but SNU aren't exactly the best when it comes to psychic standards. And they aren't in the same class as the Standing Committee of Authorised Mediums.




> Look forward to hearing how you get on Floyed, that was my original question after all


Sorry for hijacking your thread CB.

----------


## Pooty17

Does anyone have the number for the one in Watten?  :Smile:

----------


## ducati

Seems to me there are an awful lot of Psychics in this neck of the woods. Is it unusual or is it a massive global industry?

----------


## trix

> That brings us onto what one classes as "good", particularly when one has not been "getting" any from the person taking the flak to begin with.


iv read an reread 'iss scorrie. it disna make any sense til me. please explain.
did ye mean til say, "when one hesna bin "gettin" any from 'e person *"gien"* 'e flak til begin wi"  :: 

please correct me if am wrong....

am weel aware that it wisna me getin any flak til begin wi, i think i did "guid" by stickin up for fran. fran wis 'e aine taken 'e flak.
if ye remember correctly, yewhat gave fran so much flak that she closed 'e last thried regardin spiritualism an even left for a while??

in ma eyes she wis getin bullied. yewhat saw his opportunity, saw frans weakness an dived back in again, tryin til cause upset....again. lek a predator!!

if ye wis getin bullied i wid stick up for ye, not that ye wid iver need me, ye hev a sharp enough towng yersel, i think ye wid handle yersel ok...if attacked  ::

----------


## Tilter

> Seems to me there are an awful lot of Psychics in this neck of the woods. Is it unusual or is it a massive global industry?


Yup.  They hang out around all the wind turbines.   :Smile:   (ooh sorry not going off topic.  Am dead into mediums.   :Smile:  )

----------


## upolian

Well i have learned something new today....after reading this thread,there certainly is more than 1 way to skin a cat  ::  ::  jeeees take a chill pill people!!!

----------


## trix

> Seems to me there are an awful lot of Psychics in this neck of the woods. Is it unusual or is it a massive global industry?


i think there are lots o'....maybe no psychics, but definately witches in 'iss neck o' 'e woods, at least there used til be. 

an auld manie telt me aday that standstill wis named efter a witch. apparently there wis a horse ploughin in 'e field an she said, "il make 'at horse stan'still" an she did!! sounds a bit corny now  ::  but 'e auld manie believed what he wis sayin til me.

anither auld person telt me that 'e last witch hanged in caithness wis hung at standstill. i da ken if 'ats true either  ::

----------


## Aaldtimer

> anither auld person telt me that 'e last witch hanged in caithness wis hung at standstill. i da ken if 'ats true either


Didn't they used to burn witches? ::

----------


## trix

> Didn't they used to burn witches?


sure they did aaldtimer, an they used til droon them too.

poor giles corey got stoned til deith for bein a suspected witch, an he wis in his 90's!! at wis in salem tho....no scotland.

they dug a hole an put a plank o' wood over him then put bowlders on top until he died, took 3 days, apparently!

----------


## golach

> Didn't they used to burn witches?


In Edinburgh in the 15/16th Centuries they knew how to deal with suspected witches.
 Firstly they were taken down to the Nor Loch (now Princes Street Gardens), their thumbs and big toes were tied together, then they were thrown in. If they floated, then they were taken to the Castle and tied to a stake and burned, if they drowned......they were innocent.   ::

----------


## Sage

Dont forget the poor old witches at Forss  :Frown: 

Thank goodness nowadays there arent any executions...just public slatings on web forums  ::

----------


## katarina

> I am going to see her Monday night so will let you's know how i get on


how did you get on?  I'd love to know.

----------


## floyed

> how did you get on?  I'd love to know.


Ended up i never went, but the people that went in my place said she was very good and had picked up on alot of things that others had not.

----------


## anneoctober

> ye ken fit ye are? ye are nothin but a BULLY. 
> 
> bullies make ma blood boil!! 
> 
> 'e only reason that ye hev a pick on fran is cause ye'v upset her before in relation til 'iss subject. 
> fran, bein o' a more, shall we say......'gentle natured' person an' may be easily hurt an less lekly til stick up for hersel. she may even take yer comments personally, but ye ken 'at fine. 
> 
> ye should try pickin on me sometime...i wid wipe 'e floor wi' ye - shmuck


Fully support your comments Trix, ye talk sense lassie  ::

----------


## anneoctober

[quote=youwhat?;754807][quote=trix;754596]ye ken fit ye are? ye are nothin but a BULLY. 

If you are certain I am guilty of "bullying" then by all means report me to the moderators and let them decide.

Fran has neglected to point out that she is a friend of the Reay "psychic",which means she cannot give an unbiased opinion on her "abilities".

Once again I will say that no-one should promote someone who claims to be something that they are clearly not.Espescially if they have no accreditation to a reputable organisation.[/quote from youwhat?]


Would just like to point out here, - that the lady in question in Reay, is NOT a Psychic, she is a Medium, there IS a difference. She does NOT deal with a Tarot deck of cards.  :: 

Also this is my first visit back to the Org since mid January this year, it appears that the Mods are still blinkered to the chosen few.

----------


## 3of8

> Would just like to point out here, - that the lady in question in Reay, is NOT a Psychic, she is a Medium, there IS a difference. She does NOT deal with a Tarot deck of cards. 
> 
> Also this is my first visit back to the Org since mid January this year, it appears that the Mods are still blinkered to the chosen few.


Welcome back.

Would like to point out though that if the lady in Reay is a medium, then she IS a psychic too. 

All true mediums have the ability to be psychic, but whether they are able to predict events accurately is largely down to their experience or confidence and competence. However, it's regarded that psychics do not always have the ability to be mediums. They can predict your future, but can't communicate with spirit.

----------


## Sage

please dont think that all Tarot readers are psychic either.

Not all readers are psychic and not all readers predict. As a member of the Tarot Association of the British Isles I wouldnt dream of predicting. We adhere to a strict code of ethics, some of our readers are psychics but a great deal are not.

Sorry, but just had to put this in here  ::

----------

